# toro 5/24



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

*toro 5/24 ( UPDATE 1/30/2018 )*

SO here just a thread of my toro 524.

it been swap with a tecumseh 8hp engine from the previous owner

pic from the ad










first thing i do is add a LED rechargable flood light ( i dont have any charging system )



















After the first use i notice a belt slipping. So i made a ajustable belt idler.

before ( custom made by the previous owner )










my custom ajustable betl idler.











next thing i might need to adjust valve lash . My muffler is getting red hot .will do that during Christmas vacancy .


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Looks good. 

Is the carb adjusted too lean? I'm assuming it has an adjustable jet based on the looks of the engine.


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

sciphi said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Is the carb adjusted too lean? I'm assuming it has an adjustable jet based on the looks of the engine.


i am now a carb expert but i adjusted it the best i could . and yes this a adjustable jet. I unscrew the jet until the engine start to stall , than i screw it back until it stall again this put it in the middle.
idle good. i get lot of back fire at higher rpm no mater how the jet is set.

sorry try to do my best to explain but english is now my first language


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Could be the carb needs to be cleaned if it has not been done in a while. That is an afternoon project. New gaskets are fairly inexpensive too. 

Also, check that the ignition system is fine. How does the spark look when the plug is grounded to the head?


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Will chek that soon thanks . Will also chek valve clearance 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

re-ajusted the carb now run better











lets talk about serial number . i am a bit lost. i just try to figure out the year of my blower. 1975 1976 1977 ? 

Blower serial : 31625 505162

engine serial ( tecumseh ) HM80-155319NSER 8146D


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Runningfree91 said:


> re-ajusted the carb now run better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the snowblower is a 1975

PS: I think you need to adjust the valves, check out this guys video:


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you ! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

The plastic cover was not fitted very great after the engine was swap from 5hp to 8hp. 

So i trim it and make 2 aluminium brackets .


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice work on the blower.The jump from a 5 to 8 horsepower engine is a good improvement.5 horsepower seems a bit light for a 24 inch machine.

I'm interested in your rechargeable LED light.Will you tell me about it?Thanks.


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

the swap was done by the previous owner. i just fix few thing i dislike.

I bought the light from amazone.ca ( im canadian )

https://www.amazon.ca/KAWELL-Floodlight-Rechargeable-Batteries-Waterproof/dp/B01MR4HQ1P/ref=pd_cp_60_1?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=V7RSQ7BCP9S99NVETWPS&th=1


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Runningfree91 said:


> the swap was done by the previous owner. i just fix few thing i dislike.
> 
> I bought the light from amazone.ca ( im canadian )
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/KAWELL-Floodl...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=V7RSQ7BCP9S99NVETWPS&th=1


Interesting,on the Canadian site they say the light is the equivalent of a 120 watt halogen bulb.On the US site,they say the exact same light is the equivalent of a 60 watt halogen bulb.Canadians must use "metric" watts or something.:wink2:


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

humm that weird ... to me it look more like 60 watt halogen.

I was going to ajust my skid then i broke 2 rusted bolt. After that i realise the skids were very bad . Im gonna rebuild them this week.
Since i have this blower i hate the '' spring loaded '' scrapper bar. I might cut it and make is fix ( ajustable )


----------



## Runningfree91 (Nov 8, 2017)

here it is . old new ski. should be good for a other 40 years


----------

